# Hair Dye



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

So i really like the OPawz dye, we tried the temporary (semi-permanent) stuff and it worked well. Nice strong color, doesn't run when wet. He got so many compliments for his festive coloring, and a lot of people wanted to know if i offered dye in the salon (which we don't... yet).

However.... we did it for St Patrick's Day and his ears/tail are still green! The product says it washes out in about 8 washes. I figured i would round up to 10 washes to be safe, having read that poodle coats tend to hold color. It's now been about 15 washes (he gets washed every week) and the tail has faded almost completely but the ears are still quite dark in the center.

I don't really mind, i'm not complaining at all. He still gets compliments and he looks adorable. But i want to try a different color, or color combo. I'm hoping you guys can suggest a dye that maybe doesn't last as long, or give me tips on how to get the color to fade a bit faster, so he can look fabulous in other colors and combos and not have to wait 3+ months for a color to come out! I really want to try tie-dye next....

I was looking into the chalks and blow pens and similar but the reviews i've read said that they tend to "run" when wet. I can't have the color running off onto my furniture or carpet (my landlords would kill me). Though i'll probably use those kind of things for very temporary styles (like if i want him to be red/white/blue for the 4th but plan to bathe him within the week).

Any tips? What do you creative people use? Just for fun i attached a photo of him in the tub all foiled up, one right after he got done, and a photo i took today (he graduated his adult level two class - well done!)


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hoping someone with more experience can help you. Meanwhile, I have found that my white poodle has such "porous" hair that he just sucks the color up, resulting in long lasting hold. Even when the art kids dotted him with water paints, the orange dots still showed after three washes with whitening shampoo. I dipped my girl poodle with red Kool-Aid once and she was pink for about two months. That was two months of regular bathing, too. One thing I have decided is that I never put any color on my poodle, if the color needs to be gone by a certain date. I just enjoy the color while it lasts, and then celebrates its absence when it is gone. Good luck in your search.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

When I used Manic Panic on Polly, the color faded within a few washes. When I used "Splat" brand from Walmart, the color lasted over 6 months!!! Yikes. I'll be staying far away from Splat from now on!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ItzaClip is very knowledgeable - I would search her posts to see if she has dealt with your question. 

I had asked "Dying your poodle?" and got some good information, included from ItzaClip - here is a link to that post: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/219226-dying-your-poodle.html


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Has anyone tried this? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CHSO60I/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3ENJ2R85DD7SD&colid=GCPFVVR6KDO5

It's a spray in a can that supposedly washes out after one wash. I believe it was on Shark Tank. I'm thinking of giving it a try on Lizzy's white bracelets.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm thinking of trying Manic Panic next. I heard that it doesn't run and fades a bit faster. Maybe a neat tie die green/blue effect so i can put to use the green that's still in his ears!


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I know that dawn works on human hair to remove hair dye. So, I would suggest trying that to get the dye to fade/wash out quicker. And it is safe to use on dogs (and other animals too).


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I dyed my dog pink a few months back. I used food coloring and it took a long time to get rid of the pink hue. It didn't take 10 washes to come off. I would say after 5 washes he still had a tinge of pink. Your poodle looks just like my Lucky!


----------

